

AppleCare Service Source removed from AppleCare Technician Training - celticrise
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6469429

======
cmsj
I, for one, dislike HN posts that just link to some page with no interstitial
exposition. Is it so hard to write a blog post providing some context, and a
link to whatever content you want us to look at.

